# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Borst amputatie

## mauri144

hoi mijn borsten zijn beiden geamputeert en heb al 7 maanden een heel strak gevoel voor op mijn borst zou graag willen weten of er iemand isdie dit ook heeft bedankt ineke

----------


## gossie

Hallo maurie.

Ik wil je heel veel sterkte toewensen, ik heb het niet meegemaakt. Maar ik las je berichtje en wilde toch reageren. Het lijkt me ook zeer vervelend wat je om schrijft, een strakke borst.

Sterkte en kracht toegewenst.

een groet van Gossie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ineke,

Ook ik wil je veel sterkte wensen!

Ik heb even voor je gekeken en vond het volgende:
*Bijwerkingen na een operatie*
Na de operatie kunt u op korte termijn last van bijwerkingen hebben, zoals een nabloeding, infectie of littekenvorming. U kunt pijn hebben, soms over de hele borstwand, of een doof gevoel. Wat ook voorkomt zijn vochtophopingen. Als de drains zijn verwijderd en er ontstaat nog vocht, moet dat soms weggezogen worden met een holle naald, mogelijk meer dan een maal.
Maar bij een operatie vanwege borstkanker gaat het vooral om bijwerkingen op de lange termijn. Met name een okselklierverwijdering kan vervelende bijwerkingen geven zoals minder gevoel in de arm en het okselgebied, bewegingsbeperking en te veel vocht (lymfoedeem).
_(Bron: http://www.borstkanker.nl/borstamputatie)_

*Wat zijn de mogelijke bijwerkingen & gevolgen van de behandeling van borstkanker?*
*Borst*
* Na amputatie kan wondvocht achter het litteken ontstaan. Dit kan verwijderd worden door de mammacareverpleegkundige middels een punctie.
*Oksel*
Na okselklier verwijdering krijgt 10 tot 15% van de patiënten blijvend klachten.
* Korte termijn effecten:
o Na het verwijderen van de okselklieren kan wondvocht achter het litteken ontstaan. Dit kan verwijderd worden door de mammacareverpleegkundige middels een punctie.
o Infectie of abcesvorming, waarvoor soms antibiotica of chirurgische drainage noodzakelijk is.
* Lange termijn effecten:
o Functiebeperking van arm en schouder
o Dood gevoel en tintelingen onder de oksel, uitstralend naar rug en arm
o Pijn
o Opeenhoping van lymfvocht in borst of arm; lymfoedeem
_(Bron: http://www.nki.nl/Ziekenhuis/Patient...r/Borstkanker/)_

Er zijn meer vrouwen die pijn of een strak gevoel op de borst hebben na amputatie, helaas stond er geen informatie bij wat het was of hoe het is afgelopen, zover ik heb gelezen tot nu toe...

Je hebt er al een hele tijd last van, dus ik zo ermee naar de arts gaan.
Heel erg veel sterkte, positiviteit en kracht gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## mauri144

> Hallo Ineke,
> 
> Ook ik wil je veel sterkte wensen!
> 
> Ik heb even voor je gekeken en vond het volgende:
> *Bijwerkingen na een operatie*
> Na de operatie kunt u op korte termijn last van bijwerkingen hebben, zoals een nabloeding, infectie of littekenvorming. U kunt pijn hebben, soms over de hele borstwand, of een doof gevoel. Wat ook voorkomt zijn vochtophopingen. Als de drains zijn verwijderd en er ontstaat nog vocht, moet dat soms weggezogen worden met een holle naald, mogelijk meer dan een maal.
> Maar bij een operatie vanwege borstkanker gaat het vooral om bijwerkingen op de lange termijn. Met name een okselklierverwijdering kan vervelende bijwerkingen geven zoals minder gevoel in de arm en het okselgebied, bewegingsbeperking en te veel vocht (lymfoedeem).
> _(Bron: http://www.borstkanker.nl/borstamputatie)_
> ...


hoi nou bedankt voor de reaktie heb inmiddels al 4 maanden vocht af laten halen elke week maar ik blijf dat strak gevoel houden.ben nu naar de fiso gestuurd en nu hoop ik dat ik daar baat bij heb .want ik ben vadaag 17 maanden bezig en heb mij er goed door heen gesleurd maar nu heb ik toch een terug slag want ik krijg af en toe hyper vetilatie als ik moe ben .en dat komt omdat zo strak zit .maar ik hou er de moed wel in hoor .maar ik was benieuwd of iemand daar ook last van had zodoende .want er zijn weinig verglijkingen omdat ik beide borsten en okstel klieren verwijderd heb .maar heel erg bedankt voor de reaktie geeft tovh weer wat moed groetjes ineke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ineke,

He vervelend en vermoeiend dat je al zo lang bezig bent!
Als ik het goed begrijp keert de vochtophoping steeds terug bij je?
Ik hoop voor je dat de fysio iets voor je kan betekenen zodat jij je weer wat beter gaat voelen!
Ja er zijn weinig vrouwen waarbij beide borsten en beide okselklieren weg zijn gehaald...
Enige ervaring die ik weet is bij mijn oma die ik nooit heb mogen kennen, maar bij haar waren ze te laat met ontdekken en verwijderen want er waren al uitzaaiingen, gelukkig zijn de onderzoeken en behandelingen sindsdien enorm verbetert  :Smile: 
Heel veel succes en sterkte bij de fysio, hopelijk zorgt dat voor verbetering!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mauri144: Hallo onbekende vrouw....wat heb je al veel meegemaakt zeg....beide borsten amputeren is geen kleinigheid....jeetje zeg! kan het zijn dat je dit hebt gedaan preventief omdat het in de familie zit, je moeder, je zus etc? of een andere reden...ik bedoel het niet onbeleefd maar de vraag kwam plotseling in mij op....ik heb zelf geen antwoord op je vraag, ik weet alleen van horen zeggen ( vriendin, tante) dat dit regelmatig moest gebeuren om het vocht te verwijderen...ik zie soms ook bij vrouwen dat ze naar een speciale fysio gaan en dan laten ze op een bepaalde manier de huid afplakken met pleisters om zo de toevoer van vocht te regelen.( niet op het borstgebied maar er rondom heen)...een speciale manier van tape plakken is dat....persoonlijk denk ik dat het nog maar zo kort geleden is dat deze operatie bij je uitgevoerd is....ze trekken toch aan je en dat kan volgens mij lang duren....bestaat er niet een creme voor zodat de huid wat soepeler wordt? of mag je dat nog niet gebruiken en alleen ongeparfumeerde talkpoeder....och ja je okselklieren zijn òòk weggehaald...ik denk dat je dan altijd een oedeem er aan overhoudt en altijd je moet laten behandelen...veel vrouwen dragen dan zo'n strakke kous om hun arm en soms om hun hand...wat een gedoe hè? hou je haaks hoor, het valt helemaal niet mee, maar fijn dat je deze site hebt gevonden, ik hoop dat er nog meer antwoorden voor je komen!!!! sterkte wederom...
logisch dat je gaat hyperen na al deze toestanden....ik hoop dat je dokter antwoord kan geven als je ter controle er heen gaat....hèèl veel sterkte met het verdere verloop van je gezondheid....het ga je goed...

Warme groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mauri144

hoi elisa ja ik hoop dat ze mij kunnen helpen zal het zeker zeggen van die pleisters .ja heb een rot tijd gehad en heb mij er goed doorheen geslagen. maja mijn moeder is ook aan borst kanker overleden zij was ook te laat. maar nu hebben ze 3 maanden geleden ook borstkanker ondekt bij mijn zusje .kwam er ook weer bij .wij zijn wel in aan merking gekomen voor de genen onderzoek maar dat is goed .maja heb nog 2 zusjes die rommeligge borsten hebben en zij hebben ook veel angs morgen gaat mijn andere zus door de mri dus weer spannend .maar ik vind het heel lief van jully dat jully op mijn verhaal gereageerd hebben geeft toch weer wat kracht .jully horen nog van mij als het beter gaat kei bedankt groetjes ineke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisa,
Lieverd super dat je die tips plaatst  :Smile: 

@ Ineke,
Zou fijn zijn als de tips van Elisabeth jou verder helpen en ook dat de fysio helpt!
Verdrietig dat ze bij je moeder te laat waren! 
Hopelijk komt het met jou en je zussen wel goed en zijn ze er op tijd bij met ontdekken en behandelen! 
Heel erg veel sterkte!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Dank je... :Big Grin:  doordat ik met een aantal mensen omga die borstkanker hebben, hoor en zie je veel....fijne dag lieverd...ik draag graag mijn kleine steentje bij als ik iets weet...

Mauri144: ik schrijf je even via een PM persoonlijke mail....ik zal aan mijn tante vragen hoe dat zit met die pleisters plakken...Warme groetjes, spannend van je zus...

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Mauri,

Ik kan niet terug vinden hoelang geleden je afscheid hebt moeten nemen van je borsten. Van mijn vrouw weet ik dat het erg lang duurt tot de huid geheel genezen is. Heb je overigens ook bestralingen gehad? Dan duurt het namelijk nog langer tot je stabiel bent. De huid is namelijk voor het overgrote deel lidteken weefsel. Ook weet ik dat door het verwijderen van de lymfen klieren in je oksel er een "vaatje" kan "ontstaan" die het vocht uit je arm afvoerd naar, in dit geval, de plaats waar je borsten hebben gezeten. Dit kan redelijk eenvoudig door pressie therapie, tape, verholpen worden. Daar het geen echte vaten betreft is de behandeling dan ook tijdelijk. Verzorg de huid erg goed, dit komt het eind resultaat zeker ten goede.

Sterkte Ikke

----------


## mauri144

hoi ik ben in july 2010 geopereert en in september mijn laatse bestraling gehad maar dit is 8 weken geleden pas begonnen daarvoor ging het wel de arts durfde er geen wondvocht meer te prikken heb toen via een echo vocht laten verwijderen en toen hebben ze een keer of 8 liggen steken en daar heb ik dit nu van .dit is nog wondvocht. maar 2 weken geleden is het pas begonnen in mijn arm maar dat moet nog behandeld worden dus dikke pech maar morgen ga ik voor de 2 de keer . ik hoop dat ze me kunnen helpen maar toch bedankt voor de reaktie .veel groetjes ineke

----------


## mauri144

hoi liesbeth kom net van de fiso af.en ze heeft dat gedaan met die pleisters nou ik denk nu al dat ik er misschien baat bij heb. maar ze zei wel dat het toch zijn tijd voor moet hebben .maar ik wil alles zo vlug en dat gaat niet zei ze.maar ieder geval kei bedankt voor die tip .heel lief .ik laat het weten of het goed gaat.fijn weekend en tot gauw groetjes ineke.

----------


## Nikki076

[FONT="Arial Black"][SIZE="2"] Hallo, ook mijn dochter heeft tien jaar geleden een borstaputatie gehad met wegneming van de okselklier. Zij laat nog steeds één maal per maand een lymfedrainage doen en is daar héél erg mee geholpen. Misschien kunt U dit ook eens proberen.
Verder wens ik U nog veel sterkte toe.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Nikki,

Ik ben er van overtuigd dat dit niet nodig is. Ik zou zeker verder gaan zoeken voor een minder belastende oplossing. Vaak is zie je een bepaalde gemakzucht van een arts ontstaan. Och het werkt dus waarom zou ik verder kijken dan mijn neus lang is. Niet goed! Ga op zoek naar een ander ziekenhuis een andere arts en ik ben er bijna van overtuigd dat ze hier afkomt. Neem bv contact op met de mamospecialisten van het CWZ in Nijmegen. Dit zijn de mannen/vrouwen met een beoordeling van een 9,5 op de schaal van 10 in een recent onderzoek en dat al enkele jaren achtereen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Nikki076

Hoi Ikke 64

Ik denk dat je me verkeert hebt begrepen. Lymfedrainage is gewoon een techniek van massage die de vochthophoging regelt. Het is helemaal niet belastend maar ontspannend , en is niet eens zo duur.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mauri144: Joh wat hartstikke fijn dat het "lijkt" te helpen....heb geduld lieve schat, het kost gewoon heel veel tijd....hoe liep het af met je zus? ( de scan)
fijne Paasdagen.....

Nikki076: Wat fijn dat het je dochter zo goed helpt....je komt er nooit meer vanaf, maar je moet het dus continue onderhouden....ik begrijp het...òòk ingrijpend voor jou geweest...ik hoop dat het goed gaat inmiddels met je dochter...Groeten....

Fijne Paasdagen gwenst voor allen....Liefs Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ikke64: Hallo...Je vrouw heeft het òòk meegemaakt?....nou dat was voor jou ook zeer ingrijpend, dan weet je heel veel over dit onderwerp....

mijn ervaring met vrouwen is die ik zeer goed ken en gekend heb....als èènmaal alle okselklieren zijn verwijderd dan is de kans zeer groot dat je blijvend een dikke arm er aan over houd met vocht erin....de èèn laat het behandelen door Lymfedrainage en een ander laat het aftapen met pleisters of doet beide later...een heel gedoe....ik hoop dat het goed gaat met je vrouw....een ingrijpende ziekte....ik deed vorige week een mammografie en ik was blij en dankbaar toen ik de uitslag kreeg....ik slaakte een zucht van verlichting....1 op de 8 vrouwen krijgen deze ziekte....
mijn tante draagt al jaren ( 14) een speciale kous vanaf de bovenarm tot halverwege haar vingerkootjes...wat ellendig....pfffffffffff voor iedere patient is het soms toch nèt weer even anders....

hey Ikke, Fijne Paasdagen...ook voor je gezin!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mauri144

hoi elisabeth gisteren heb ik het heel moeilijk gehad met die pleisters .ik kan gerust zeggen een van mijn zwaartse dagen elke keer leek het of ik geen adem kreeg .maar vanmorgen ging het in een keer goed kon er niet overuit .maar niet te hard juigen .en met mijn zus toch iets minder de tumor zit er nog dus ze moet overnieuw geopereert worden maar dat hoort ze woensdag.weer een domper dus we gaan er weer voor .om de moed er in te houden .maar bedankt war en nog hele fijne paasdagen groejes ineke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Mauri: Al het leed in èèn gezin valt niet mee....kloten van die tumor, verschrikkelijk natuurlijk, ik leef met je mee...het is 10x niets...ik heb er geen woorden voor... :Frown: .
het is belangrijk en fijn dat jullie elkaar kunnen steunen op dit gebied....heel veel sterkte met zijn allen...toch ondanks deze tegenslagen wens ik "jou" en je familie goede Paasdagen toe... :Embarrassment: 

Heyyyyyyyyyyy heb je die pleisters laten plakken/zetten? ik weet echt niet hoe het voelt, maar fijn hoor, ik hoop dat het een beetje kan gaan helpen....alles kost hèèl veel tijd en soms ben je gewoon vaak in een ziekenhuis....ik wens je kracht toe en liefde van de mensen om je heen.... :Big Grin: 

Warme groeten en een dikke zoen x  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte!!
Wat een verhaal ... zoveel leed!
Xx Ag

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Nikki,

Natuurlijk heb je gelijk. Hoe ik er bij kwam weet ik niet. Want ook mijn vrouw heeft deze fisio behandeling gehad in het begin. Op dit moment heeft ze wel af en toe, zeker met warm weer, een dikke arm. Maar dat hersteld zich, tot nu toe steeds in de nacht. In Nederland wordt deze behandeling overigens volledig vergoed. Zeker als het een chronisch probleem is.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Suske'52

@ mauri  :Smile:  ik stuur jou heel véél energie en sterkte toe ....  :Smile:  van zo 'n verhaal wordt men stil .... doet nadenken ....

----------


## mauri144

> @ mauri  ik stuur jou heel véél energie en sterkte toe ....  van zo 'n verhaal wordt men stil .... doet nadenken ....


hoi suske kei bedankt voor die liefe reaktie. ik had helemaal niet in de gaten dat er zo veel mensen met mij mee leven.iedereen ook bedankt heb er toch veel steun en warmte van gehad. en juist in deze weken . heeft mijn heel goed gedaan.veel groetjes ineke

----------


## mauri144

hoi allemaal mijn ene zus heeft de uitslag gekregen maar die moet overnieuw geopereert worden want de tumor zit er nog en bij mijn andere zus hebben ze ook iets gezien en die moet en punktie laten doen. dus maar duimen dat het goed is .weer spannend.bij mij is er nog niet veel veranderd dat strakke gevoel zit er nog ze heeft vanmorgen weer gemasseert en op nieuw getapt. maar ze zei al dat dit zijn tijd moet hebben omdat het met bestralen veel beschadigd is .maar fijn dat jully met mij mee leven geeft toch heel veel moed en kracht heel veel groetjes ineke

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Ineke,

Als eerste natuurlijk heel veel sterkte voor jou en je naasten. Het valt niet mee allemaal.
Ik begreep dat jullie in aanmerking kwamen voor het gen onderzoek. Het is natuurlijk heel belangrijk voor jou en je zussen om te weten of zij die defecte gen dragen. Zeker ook om dat er mogelijk in de toekomst nog kindjes komen of er misschien al zijn. Als het bekent is kun j veel ellende voorkomen.
Heel zakelijk maar, met name de bestralingen geven erg veel schade en dus later klachten. Deze zijn bij tijdig ingrijpen niet nodig. Nog maals sterkte.

Ikke

----------


## mauri144

goede morgen je dat klopt wij hebben dat onderzoek ook gekregen. maar het zat niet in de genen .maar ze zeggen dat dan nog kan.het valt niet mee .we proberen het toch te actepteren want wij hebben het al mee gemaakt met onze ouders .mijn vader had ook bot kanker en mijn moeder ook .mijn moeder heeft zich er helemaal bij neer gelegt ze wilde er niet over praten .was heel zwaar voor haar maar ook voor ons. en mijn vader was ondanks zijn pijn heel posetief .en ik denk dat daarom de reden is dat ik en mijn zus er nu ook beter mee kunnen gaan.maar bedankt voor de belangstelling heb er toch veel steun van groetjes ineke

----------


## Suske'52

@ mauri-ineke  :Smile:  lieverd ...dit zet jullie leefwereld wel op zijn kop  :Mad:  praten en praten ...hoe moeilijk ook ...maar in elke situatie in iemands leven helpt dit vooruit ...want de wereld draait door .... :Wink:  veel sterkte en energie  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen Mauri  :Embarrassment: 

Jij bent al vroeg wakker zie ik....ik lees dat stukje over je zus..dus tòch opnieuw een operatie...heel akelig dat dit moet, maar het kan niet anders... :Frown:  nu je andere zus een punctie...wat traumatisch dat dit jullie hele gezin treft.....samen sta je sterk en het is fijn dat je vader zo positief in het leven stond....de pijn is groot om beiden te verliezen, maar des te meer steun en kracht heb je nu met elkaar, want je hebt elkaar nodig!!!!
je bent inmiddels gemasseerd èn opnieuw in de tape.... :Big Grin:  Sterkte hoor....het kost tijd, maar elke dag is er èèn...sommige dingen kun je in het leven niet regelen en dat is gezondheid....tot slot wens ik je een fijne goede gezellige dag toe, en ik hoop dat je littekens niet al te veel trekken...je doet het goed, ik vindt je dapper dat je er over praat....LAAT DE ZON MAAR KOMEN...
Lieve groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb niets zinnigs te zeggen, behalve sterkte. Met jouw pijn; ik hoop dat het strakke gevoel weggaat en met de tumor bij je zus. Ik hoop dat de operatie succesvol is. Het is nogal niet niks waar jullie als familie doorheen gaan en zijn gegaan. Sterkte!

----------

